# Offered a job in Joburg



## scobienz (May 8, 2014)

OK . I'm sure you've had lots of these questions before so I'm going to try to be as explicit and precise in my questions as possible.

I've just been offered what looks on paper to be a good opportunity, but I need some information.

I am a 46 year old UK guy who has lived and worked abroad most of his life. I'm married, but no kids. My wife will likely stay behind for the first year, before moving to join me eventually (together with family cats).

The offer is basically this. Gross salary of around 2.75m rand. After various taxes, compulsory health insurance (which seems high) and all the taxes I've been told I will receive around 130-135,000 rand in my pocket each month. The job is located in Sandton (I have no idea of the relative geography of Joburg).

OK . .what I would like is some guidance on the places to live, and what I can expect to pay for a predetermined list of expenses.

Where would be a good place to live, and how much would I pay. I would like to be an easy commute to the office, and in an area where I can wander up to local cafes and maybe a bar or two, and somewhere with shopping facilities.

I would be looking for a two bed-room apartment in a decent complex, and it would need to be furnished. 

So . .what should I pay for the following:

Rental
Power (lights, appliances, aircon etc)
Groceries for one
drinkable bottle of wine
six pack of decent local beer
Basic but reliable wifi - for email, skype etc
call / data package for smartphone
Car payment for mid range car such as VW passat etc
Meal out
Pair of jeans
Work shirt

Thanks in advance.

Oh . one more point. How easy is it to bring pets into SA?


----------



## seanaodh (Apr 25, 2014)

Check out Numbeo for an answer to the expense question. It's an excellent website. 

I can't give you any specifics about Sandton though.

Try Afrihost for internet, and Vodacom generally have the best smartphone data packages if you want a decent amount of data.


----------



## 2fargone (Jun 14, 2011)

scobienz said:


> OK . I'm sure you've had lots of these questions before so I'm going to try to be as explicit and precise in my questions as possible.
> 
> I've just been offered what looks on paper to be a good opportunity, but I need some information.
> 
> ...


At least once a month we get a question about living expenses. Do a google search on the top left on this web page to get a feel of the more recent answers.

I just want to say with your monthly take home salary we have had people ask if they can survive on that for a year. 


It really is all relative and depends on what you are used to and your living habits. You can buy a groceries for R400 a week or R3,000 a week depending of what you put in your cart. I have found a bottle of wine I love for R30, but most people would turn their noses up at it. You can find jeans for R250 or buy and expensive pair for R2,000. It just depends on how much you want to spend.


----------



## LegalMan (Dec 26, 2012)

I used to be in recruitment and that salary must be in the top 0,000001% of South Africans. You will have NO problems.

Also, Sandton is the financial and business powerhouse of Gauteng, which is the powerhouse of Africa. You might as well live there with a 5 minute commute to work.

Enjoy it!


----------



## ady1976 (Nov 18, 2008)

Hi everyone, I'm also toying with a move to Joberg. Looks like I will be based around Dainfern in the north west and hear that traffic is a nightmare, my question is would a daily commute from hartbeespoort by realistic and what's the traffic like inwards from there?


----------



## hopeful1986 (Feb 5, 2014)

thats a 40km drive. its doable but guarantees a lot of needless commuting. live closer if you can. you can try the google maps feature to show traffic feature if you can, but that part of joburg does get quite congested.


----------

